# Replacing 2 Belts on 99 Sentra (Self)



## JoeBart (Oct 2, 2003)

Is there anywhere I can find some instructions per changing the power steering belt (+ectra) and the 2nd belt for the a/c (+ectra). Usually use the Chilton guide as a refrence but they have yet to publish a guide for the 99' models, or so it seems.

FYI- Belts have 79k miles on them, visibly cracking, and are begining to sound like s%#t!... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I believe one has a tensioner pulley and one has a tensioner bolt on the alternator.to loosen: loosen the bolt that runs perpendicular to the belt and then release the tension on the nut by loosening the tensioner bolt.This must be done on both tension holding accessories.you will need a 12mm and I believe a 10 mm socket to do this.


----------



## JoeBart (Oct 2, 2003)

*Process itself*

You know I've helped someone change the belts on their Ford Tarus, which was pretty simple, for there was plenty of room (unlike what a Sentra seems to offer). I do-do most of the simple repairs on my car; QUESTION BEING: would you consider this a SIMPLE repair? On the Tarus deal I was called in as a reinforcement, seems it is impossible for one person to get the belt over the pullies on a Tarus... In my case though, I pretty much would have to go it alone... Would this be an easy process, or am I asking for trouble?

Finally, if it is indeed SIMPLE, how do I adjust the tension properly? Is that based on the idle and RPM(s)?

Thanks Joe


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what engine is this being done on??? i think the sr is quite different from the ga regarding space and accessories.


----------



## l.v.99ga16 (Jul 29, 2003)

hope this helps
on a ga motor-did belt change couple of months ago
also with a/c

power steering belt--
there is a tensioner on the pulley closest to firewall, kinda hidden under some hoses-think it was 12mm
loosen set bolt then loosen the tensioner--easy

main fan belt--
take off mud guard on passenger side-think there were 5 screws.
there are 4 pulleys(turns) in the belt
crank, alt., a/c, tensioning pulley
loosen the bolt in the middle of tensioning pulley(just loosen, leave pulley in place)
then look between the alternator and a/c compressor, there is a golden rod sticking out(think 8mm, its been couple months)
this is the bolt to put tension or loosen tension on pulley

i know this works, took me a long time to figure out, haynes manual doesn't help fore this

hope this helps, and clean motor before starting you will get dirty, tight spaces


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

l.v.99ga16 is right, but just in case you need pics, check a Haynes manual. Those manuals are only good for that and removing your interior. At least that is what it seemed like to me...


----------



## JoeBart (Oct 2, 2003)

*looked at last night*

Took a quick glance at the belts last night. The tensior (sp?) for the top one is easy to reach and should pose no real problems (Hopefully). The 2nd to last post gives me a good indication where the tensior to the main belt is; this is the belt which I worry about most.

Don't think the job should be to difficult, but the larger belt for the alternator/generator, ectra will surely be a bitch. Think this will turn out to be a bit time consumptive being that its my first go at changing the belts.

OH YEAH, to answer someone's question. It's a 99 Sentra Gxe Limited Edition, Think the engine is classified as a 16GD???

Finally. how will I know if I have set the tension too tight or too loose?

Thanks J3


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

When setting the tension, I go by feel... maybe when it is barely moveable... then I let it run for a while and tighten it like that again.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

the engine is a GA16DE.GA is the family, 16 is for 1.6 liters Dis for dual overhead cams and E is for electronic fuel injection


----------



## JoeBart (Oct 2, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the info... Will tackle the project this Saturday..


----------



## JoeBart (Oct 2, 2003)

*Haven't done yet*

Well I have pushed the belt thing off a couple of weeks in lieu of finishing some outdoor painting.

ANYHOW- I bought the belts this past weekend and hope to tackle it ASAP... BUT my only worry is setting the tension back on the new belts. Once you've put the new belt(s) over the pullies, what is the best way to set the tension? I mean do you simply push back the set bolt by hand, and then use the tensioner to set tension, OR is one suppose to use a large leverage device/screwdriver to force the set bolt at the proper tension?

As anyone on this site is aware, there's every little room under the 99 Sentra's hood, making leverage issues a tad more difficult.

Thanks Joe


----------



## koko164 (Oct 18, 2003)

*I.V.99ga16* mentioned.....

"take off mud guard on passenger side-think there were 5 screws"

Do you mean the inner fender in the wheel well?

koko


----------



## JoeBart (Oct 2, 2003)

My big thing is simply getting the belts back at the proper tension. Is it a simple measure which I somehow think will be complicated, and do I simply need to simply loosen the bolts, then once finished puch them back by hand and then tighten and adjust with the tensioner?


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

If you can get the car in the air, it is so much easier to do a belt change. yes, the sockets are an 8mm and 10mm the front tensioner bolt faces twoards the ground and the rear faces up twoards the firewall.


----------

